# Happy Retirement!



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

My little Cyder, aka "Bug", is officially retiring from the field. She had a tremendous career as a field companion and guide but is looking forward to retirement and mentoring a new pup next spring. She will miss the musky smells of game birds on dew laced cover but will enjoy the play time with her 1 and 3 year old human just the same.

She has definitely earned that sunny spot on the couch!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet and as it should be.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.


----------

